# S-works Roubaix Vs. S Worls Tarmac Sl??



## Merlin (May 6, 2002)

I really need some advise and fast. Our team has an amazing deal on a Tarmac E5 frame set. 
I've been riding and racing my Merlin Extralight for 5 years and just want to try something new. I was going to get the S-Works Roubaix, because everyone I know who one loves it. Can someone tell me what the bottom line difference is between the 2 frames ( Roubaix vs Tarmac) My very naive understanding is the Tarmac is more of a race set up so it's not as comfortable???? I'm 47 and do Road & MTB racing. I'm more interested in a frame that is comfortable than race geometry.

Thanks for your help


----------



## Roadplay (Jan 2, 2007)

The Roubaix has a longer wheelbase and longer head tube and the angle is diff. Go to Specialized's website and check out the geometry tables.


----------



## Merlin (May 6, 2002)

Thanks I was just checking that out. I think since 95% of my time on the bike will be riding not racing, the Roubaix would be a better fit for my old body.


----------



## Roadplay (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm going Friday to check out the SWorks Roubaix. This will be my third Roubaix, first SWorks. They only have a Carbon/silver in stock, so I'm not sure about the color, as I have not seen this color in person. What color are you interested in getting?


----------



## Merlin (May 6, 2002)

You way ahead of me. I have not even looked at colors. Whatever I can get through are team deal is what I'll get.


----------



## beer weasel (Jan 23, 2007)

I saw the Sworks silver/carbon yesterday at my LBS. its beautiful. I don't know why, but Spec's colors always look not good and/or ugly on their website, but really nice in person.

Also, my first time to post on here, as i'm new to road biking. Have been mtb'ing for a while, but finally added a Roubaix to my stable. What do you know? Road biking is a lot more fun than I thought it would be. (A common reaction from mtb'ers, i'm sure)
Anyway, just wanted to say hello.


----------



## Roadplay (Jan 2, 2007)

Welcome Weasel. The SWorks will be my third Roubaix. I started with the Elite after a few months I traded up for an Expert. Now I have my sights set on an SWorks. I told my wife, “this is REALLY the last one”. In two years, I figure she’ll forget I ever said that. Which one did you get?


----------



## Merlin (May 6, 2002)

beer weasel said:


> I saw the Sworks silver/carbon yesterday at my LBS. its beautiful. I don't know why, but Spec's colors always look not good and/or ugly on their website, but really nice in person.
> 
> Also, my first time to post on here, as i'm new to road biking. Have been mtb'ing for a while, but finally added a Roubaix to my stable. What do you know? Road biking is a lot more fun than I thought it would be. (A common reaction from mtb'ers, i'm sure)
> Anyway, just wanted to say hello.


LOL!!!!!!!!
I moved to the " dark side" and started road riding 5 years ago and I also enjoy it a lot more then I thought I would. Prepare to get A LOT faster!


----------



## Rondo (Apr 27, 2006)

*Hey Merlin, a couple of things to clear up.*

First welcome to the Specialized board, a great site with friendly people. The deal you are being offered on an Tarmac E5 should not be confused with a Tarmac SL, they are not the same nor are they intended to be, the SL is a very special machine and priced accordingly. Fact... the E5 is no longer offered so your deal most likely is for a left over bike, nothing wrong with that just wanted to clear that up. 2007 is the first year the Roubaix is being offered as an SL, meaning they are built with the same proprietary process AZ1 (as one) that they make the Tarmac SL. What has been said about Roubaix geometry is true, it's more upright plus they have Zerts (dampners) in 3 places, fork, rear tri-angle, and seat post all of which add to a compliant ride. For what it's worth I had my 
50th birthday last Saturday and I ride a Tarmac SL. Yes it's true they are tough on long rides, for me that means anything over 65 miles but if your in shape (flexible) don't be afraid of the SL because it truely is a *special weapon* and I am lucky to ride one:thumbsup:


----------



## Merlin (May 6, 2002)

Rondo,
thanks for all the great information. I have to make a decision by Friday to get the team deal and I've decided to wait for a deal on a Roubaix frame. Thanks


----------



## beer weasel (Jan 23, 2007)

Roadplay said:


> Welcome Weasel. The SWorks will be my third Roubaix. I started with the Elite after a few months I traded up for an Expert. Now I have my sights set on an SWorks. I told my wife, “this is REALLY the last one”. In two years, I figure she’ll forget I ever said that. Which one did you get?


I got the comp. I rode an 06 elite, but liked the 07 comp better. The 105's felt much nicer on the comp and the 06 elite was alum, the 07 is carbon. I thought about an expert, but just replaced my hardtail with a stumpy expert in may and have already been upgrading it, so i didn't wanna push the wife too far:thumbsup: on the plus side, just got her a dolce comp, so we're both noobs to road. 

Yep, I think this is probably the dark side, Merlin. My brother is in law school and only mountain bikes. After only a week on my Roubaix (and i'm sure how much i've been talking about road riding has nothing to do with it), he's already saying 'are we ever gonna hit the trail again?. Haha. I used to have the "if its not dirt, i don't wanna be on it" attitude. In only a week how things have changed! I'm still much more comfortable with going down on dirt than pavement or hitting a tree vs. a car, though.


----------



## BigNick (Jan 30, 2007)

well merlin buddy i'm a tarmac owner at the age of 22 and am into racing, so my dynamics are a little different from yours, the tarmac is a beautiful bike and ride, but if you are looking for the comfort and ability to actually enjoy a long ride the roaubiax is the only way to go. you're right when you said everyone has raved highly about it, i only hear the same. enjoy your roaubiax!


----------



## Roadplay (Jan 2, 2007)

*Top-end Speed*

Do you think if you setup a Tarmac with a 3 inch drop from seat to handlebar and a Roubaix with the same drop they’d both have the same top-end speed over a distance of, lets say 15 miles, or so? Same rider.


----------



## migo (Mar 21, 2007)

Hello, I am about to buy an S-Works Roubaix SL with the integrated S-Works FACT carbon crank. I want to exchange this with a Campagnolo crankset but my dealer says it is not possible ??!!?! I would appreciate your comments on that because if I simply take the S-Works Roubaix SL frameset I don't have this issue (I can mount any crankset and I doubt Specialized builds a different frameset for their module offering ! Thank you in adavance


----------



## Roadplay (Jan 2, 2007)

I found this on Cyclingnews.com...


The S-Works integrated carbon crankset will now be available in three spider options: standard 130mm, compact 110mm, and a SRM version which will be available this fall. Last year's claims of being 23 percent lighter and 17 percent stiffer than the benchmark Shimano Dura-Ace 7800 crankset are reiterated, but the S-Works crankset will, unfortunately, still only fit the oversized bottom bracket shell of the company's top-end road models.


----------



## tmanley (Jul 31, 2005)

*I might be wrong...but*

Here in the Bay Area we've got a shop (Bike Spring) that pretty much carries 95% of all Specialized gear. I went in there last week to inquire about the s-works Roubaix frame. Specifically I wanted to know if there was a 180mm crank option, but there isn't. Their advise was to go the route of just buying the frame and building up the bike w/ my own components (which I was planning on doing anyways).

So my takeaway, and others can correct me if I'm wrong, is that you can buy just the frameset and install whatever BB you want to meet your crank'ing needs (...mine happen to be a preference to the old metal Record 180mm cranks).

-Thanks, Todd


----------



## Roadplay (Jan 2, 2007)

My understanding from cyclingnews.com was that the SWorks crankset ONLY fit Specialized' top-end bikes (i.e. Sworks Tarmac and Roubaix) and after taking mine apart I beleive the reverse is also true, the Sworks crankset will not fit any other bikes.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> So my takeaway, and others can correct me if I'm wrong, is that you can buy just the frameset and install whatever BB you want to meet your crank'ing needs (...mine happen to be a preference to the old metal Record 180mm cranks).


As Roadplay mentions, I don't think this is correct. '07 S-Works Roubaix/Tarmac SL => S-Works crank only. Standard bottom brackets will not fit the S-Works' BB shell. I don't have any personal experience, but that's how I understand it too.


----------



## libertycycles (Oct 3, 2005)

Take a look at the BB shell of the Tarmac Pro vs the S-Works Tarmac BB shell. The S-Works appears to be S-Works BB/Cranks only.
I'm pretty sure they would only offer 1 version of the S-Works frame, which in this case looks to be Specialized BB only.
I hope this helps.
-Wes
The S-Works is the bottom pic.


----------



## tmanley (Jul 31, 2005)

*I talked w/ Specialized*

So I gave a call to Specialized to ask whether or not you're stuck with an s-works BB on the frameset. From the guy I spoke with he said you have to use an s-works BB, but you can get around this by using the external bearings from either Shimano/Campy to use either of their cranks. He said you have to use the Italian threaded version to make it work.

I might have this a bit wrong since I was rushing to a meeting while the Specialized guy was chatting away, but I told him about the discussion here...maybe he'll post the defacto truth.


----------



## Rob01 (Oct 13, 2003)

Here's the story on the cranks.

The Tarmac SL and Rubaix SL both use an oversize BB - that crankset/BB combo will NOT work on any other frame. However, Specialized makes an insert for the BB that will allow you to use any other standard BB/Crank combo. I don't know why you would, though - the Specialized crank is stiffer and lighter than anything else out there. Also, changing to a "compact crank" is as simple as changing the spider and rings, so you don't have to have two cranks.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

That is one sweet looking frame I'd like.


----------

